# tmpfs man page issue



## alie (Jan 9, 2013)

As per subject, why man page on http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=tmpfs is different from http://svn.freebsd.org/base/head/share/man/man5/tmpfs.5 or http://svn.freebsd.org/base/release/9.1.0/share/man/man5/tmpfs.5


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2013)

Three different versions, one is for 10-CURRENT, one for 9.1-RELEASE and one for 9.0-RELEASE.


----------



## alie (Jan 9, 2013)

Ooops my bad, I read wrong one due to default to 9.0-RELEASE. Thanks!


----------

